# Need help in buying ASUS Strix GTX 970 regarding the lengths



## Anandparker (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello, I want to buy ASUS Strix GTX 970 4GB and the card length is mentioned as 11 inches. And I am worried if it would fit in my Cooler Master Elite 311 Cabinet (old model, the one with the PSU in the top) with the hard drive bays intact. I know it will fit if the hard drive bay is removed. 
Please help.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 20, 2015)

its long dude all i can say, when i first unboxed it i was shocked at its length, dint think it will be that long as compared to my old weak card,

my case is Deep cool tesseract SW , it fits in but barely manages .5cm clearance from windowed side and 2-3 cm from the SSD compart ment

Screenshot by Lightshot

dont know if it will fit in your case , wait for other people response


----------



## Anandparker (Jul 20, 2015)

ok Thanks I'll wait for other response


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anandparker said:


> Hello, I want to buy ASUS Strix GTX 970 4GB and the card length is mentioned as 11 inches. And I am worried if it would fit in my Cooler Master Elite 311 Cabinet (old model, the one with the PSU in the top) with the hard drive bays intact. I know it will fit if the hard drive bay is removed.
> Please help.



MSI is 1 inch less than Asus.


----------



## Anandparker (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone know the price of the MSI 970 gtx in nehru place


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 20, 2015)

asus price was equal to msi price that was 27k here in pune , i think it will be same at delhi also


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anandparker said:


> Anyone know the price of the MSI 970 gtx in nehru place



There are many MSI 970 cards.Make sure you get the Red one.Before you buy,check the length of your pcie to drive bay with tape and check with GPU length.If it fits then buy it.


----------



## Anandparker (Jul 22, 2015)

Finally I've bought the Strix


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 23, 2015)

did it fit properly?


----------

